# locating SKIPJACKS near Cincinnati



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I had planned on driving up to Aberdeen to try getting some SKIPJACKS. However since it is a hit or miss deal it seems to be more costly thank it is worth. It would cost me around $25 to drive up there and back then come up empty handed.
What I need to know are there *any places near to downtown Cincinnati * that I could find and catch skipjacks from the *bank????*
Right now the Ohio is going up to around 48 ft. so there is no way to fish for at least a week . That would give me time to check out any spots you folks can tell me about. Thanks for any informatiom on this matter. Any spots for *using a casting net for shad would also be appreciated*. Tight lines to all. 

[email protected]
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html 
Over700Bargings4YOU
www.bargins4tightbudgets.com


----------



## flatty (Apr 6, 2005)

me and my buddy always go to galtin TN. this time of year to catch skipps. check us out at www.tanglingwithcatfish.com


----------

